# Kayak rods from Quantum



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

These rods sound pretty interesting and are reasonably priced.

Gatesy asked me about a rod to suit his new reel and I had a hard time finding anything to suit his needs, but these could be the answer for many of us.

I dont think they will be available in Aus but if anyone is interested we could maybe get a few sent over and save on shipping.

Anyway have a read and let us know what you think.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewquantumkayakpre.html


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Allan, yes I am interested, looks like a few different types available too, if enough interest is generated then I will be happy to place an order for a stick or two.

Ash


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm... is a custom range really necessary? Sounds like they're designed to catch more fisherman than fish by throwing 'kayak' in their branding...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Garfish said:


> Hmmm... is a custom range really necessary? Sounds like they're designed to catch more fisherman than fish by throwing 'kayak' in their branding...


And that's why I am called a Marketers dream :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Just the kind of thing that would suck me in I reckon.....trouble is, the dollar price would more than double by the time they hit Oz

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunno! I think with high modulous rods theres a lot to be said for custom builds.

I've snapped three estuary rods due to high sticking which created an early disrespect for carbon. Then I got the factory Tcurve and things started to change.

Then a land based game buddy got a 12' demo spin rod from King Rods.
Amazing yank blank, awesome components and $300 bucks later I've never seen an 85 gram raider travel so far from the rocks.

Best of all this rod is designed for Spaniards, Jew, Tuna and other big stuff. First blood was a tailor but I felt everything.

Still unsure about the lightweight high modulous yak builds but if the heavy stuff is a benchmark maybe things are looking good for yakkers.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im keen as, who else?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

They look long in the butt. Ive got a couple of berkley 7ft 1 piece rods that are great for flicking lures and soft plastics but have enought oomph in the lower section to put on some pressure when needed. Like these rods have good length for working around the kayak but I have just made a mod to my berkleys that I reckon make em Kayak fishing rods, the boys at Billfisher tackle just cut 6" off the butt and now they only just hang out the end of my scotty rod holders. Now they dont stick into my side when put behind the seat or incroach on the seated area when in my front holders. The little nob things they put on the end makes it nearly impossible for them to be pulled out of the holder and yet they are still very easy to lift out of the scotyy holder to strike at fish. I think its a great mod & will post some pics next time the camera and sun are out in melborne....could be days though


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with garfish on this one. I'd say there are numerous rods out there that are pretty much the same as them, but they have the word Kayak on them.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

what a load off sh** i agrey with peterj there are much better rods out there and you can put on a kayak sticker on them NOT :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yak anglers are seated. A shorter butt makes fighting a fish much more comfortable and heaps easier.

A long butt is only good for one thing and if you clean, lube and service your reel regularly you don't need to worry about saltwater penetration.

Off the rocks, I extended the butt section because I think it aids casting. On a yak, casting is constrained so whats the point of a longer butt!

Similar story to the 7 foot special. A fishing rod doesn't need to clear the front of the yak because the yak will turn toward the fish when you dip the tip in the water ahead of you.

My cutdown Tcurve was an accidental bonus discovery. Jigging rods are perfect for yaks because of where and how they distribute load. When I took 130mm off the butt, it moved the flex point even closer to the yak and gives me the ability to effectively steer the fish and maintain full lock at the same time.

If rod manufacturers are serious about yak rods, they'll look at customising current jig rod patterns and technology as a benchmark to redesign the series to suit smaller estuary and freshwater species. For larger offshore pelagics the current Tcurve and Jigwrex series kick arse on the yak and require nothing more than an easy butt cutdown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting comments from some :wink:

I guess Quantum are just a bunch of idiots and wouldnt know what they're talking about :lol:

But on the other hand Tackletour wouldnt even have it on their website if it was a load of shit, would they.

It will be interesting to see how the rods rate once a full testing and review is done, I've heard a hell of a lot of good things about Quantum.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe quantum will listen to a few kayakers and see what they want in rod and you never know they may ask more than the amercian market too..... Some guys and girls wont get a rod cut down because they prefer to buy and use a product that is ready to go. Maybe i could tell the wife to buy me another rod for when i use the yak :lol:


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

i wouldn't say quantum are idiots but the opposite good marketing put the word kayak on a rod and open a other market for them and get idiots to buy them because it says kayak :roll: may by they should get one off there old reels and put kayak reel on it and we will all run out and get one NOT . but i sure some sucker will buy them :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

dooyor said:


> i wouldn't say quantum are idiots but the opposite good marketing put the word kayak on a rod and open a other market for them and get idiots to buy them because it says kayak :roll: may by they should get one off there old reels and put kayak reel on it and we will all run out and get one NOT . but i sure some sucker will buy them :wink:


Calling us idiots and suckers because we like the "concept" of a certain product is childish and immature, do you ever have anything positive at all to add to a subject? :roll: :roll: :roll:

I sure would like to see all the gear you use. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

The long butt is a good thing as when finshing out of yak your leverage is down.So with a long handle put up under your arm you are useing more of your arm to put pressure on the fish.These Kayak rods have been developed by yak fishers.They behave very different to most other rods I have looked at.But I dont think they will bring them to aus.


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

squizzy said:


> They look long in the butt. Ive got a couple of berkley 7ft 1 piece rods that are great for flicking lures and soft plastics but have enought oomph in the lower section to put on some pressure when needed. Like these rods have good length for working around the kayak but I have just made a mod to my berkleys that I reckon make em Kayak fishing rods, the boys at Billfisher tackle just cut 6" off the butt and now they only just hang out the end of my scotty rod holders. Now they dont stick into my side when put behind the seat or incroach on the seated area when in my front holders. The little nob things they put on the end makes it nearly impossible for them to be pulled out of the holder and yet they are still very easy to lift out of the scotyy holder to strike at fish. I think its a great mod & will post some pics next time the camera and sun are out in melborne....could be days though


The rods butt is too long to be used comfortably in a yak. Look for something else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm with you on this one Kraley, the longer butt tucks up under the arm and helps a lot with leverage on "larger fish" , it also helps when trying to get some distance when casting towards washes and bommies as well.

Check out my 2 favourite baitcasting outfits next time we meet, the stand out feature is the extra long butt :wink: if you can look past the reels thats on em :lol:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

My long butt comment has generated quite a bit of conversation, as for long butts being so useful in fighting big fish I wouldn't know, but I prefer to use my drag than my arm pit when it gets tough.

I acknowledge the advantage you have in casting with a rod with a longer butt but I would be surprised if casting is a priority for most yak fisherman, it isn't for me, for most of of my fishing. trolling, drifting, flicking sp's & bait fishing a short butt works well with my set up. I cant accept the fighting is better with a long butt argument, tell the millions of fly fisherman (no butt) that they cant catch big fish.

The fact that even here in this forum we are divided on the rods say to me that rods are a horses for courses item and we all have our different ways and methods of achieving the same end. I will say however just because a company uses smart marketing techniques doesn't mean the product is no good, if I invented a good product that half the yak fisherman liked I would call it a kayak product. This rod might have been developed by guys like Funda & Kraley who are accomplished yak fisho's with a certain style of rod that suits them.

I am glad as sensible men we can sit don and have a serious conversation about butts without snickering and inuendo :lol: I will see you blokes in forster and the battle of the butts can continue in earnest, may the best butt win.

Hey funda, what about the other features, the stick itself, eyelets, rod mounts and looks, what do you think of them. We arent women, surely it cant all be about the butts :lol:


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

funda i did not call anyone a idiot on this site so don't go twisting things as you have done before . there is no such thing as a singal kayak rod all rods can be used for yaks it personal preference as is which yak to use


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

dooyor said:


> funda i did not call anyone a idiot on this site so don't go twisting things as you have done before . there is no such thing as a singal kayak rod all rods can be used for yaks it personal preference as is which yak to use


I'm not twisting anything, you typed it, it's there!!!

I bet you didnt even read the link :wink: you might find a clue if you do :lol:

I've also spoken to someone (a kayak fisho) who has seen these rods that were designed by kayak fishos :wink:

Would you use a broom stick for throwing sp's at bream? or a beach rod for trolling for marlin?

pffffft :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

> Hey funda, what about the other features, the stick itself, eyelets, rod mounts and looks, what do you think of them. We arent women, surely it cant all be about the butts


I cant say 100% until we know all the specs, I can say tho that the blank sounds like it has a very interesting action that would help reduce of breaking from high sticking when trying to land a fish sitting in a kayak.

I'd say from the info I got last night that this idiot has been suckered into buying one :lol: at least to try out anyway :wink:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

They should incorporate an extended butt section on some models to satisfy the needs of the armpit wrestlers.':wink:'

I'll stick with the cutdown version and let my beergut do the work.''

Smart play by Quantam and I think there is enough need for a purpose built high modulous yak rod.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

kraley said:


> Anyway to quote the great Sir Mixalot:
> 
> I like big butts and I can not lie
> You other brothers can't deny


 :shock:

is it safe to have a few eyes rolling emos now :lol:

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

*Kraley wrote*


> I do a fair bit of casting into the wash next to the rocks. The farther I can cast, the less danger I am in. I can't think of many situations where I don't get an advantage by being able to throw the lure or SP further, to be honest.


I do think that a longer butt can aid casting but how much difference does 4-6 inchs make. Have you measured it? How many extra kilo's can you pull with 4-6 inches extra on the butt? 
My original post put the kybosh on the long butts because with my setup they impinge on my seating/cockpit area. I would be interested in seeing if this is the case funda, I thought the hinderance of the butt outwayed the leverage/casting advantages? The manufacturers put forward one of the advantages of the long butt was to suit the deep holders that kayak fisherman use?


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi kraley Tommy (dooyor) is a nice guy have been fishing with him a few times . he is gone back up Gladstone to work he works on a live trout boat and i can tell you he catches some off the biggest fish i have seen . hope

that answers your ? see ya mate Milan


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

> I don't understand your opposition to my use of these rods!


My opposition to these rods is because they get in MY way! I think I may have even agreed with you three or four times on the advantages of casting, but did ask if this had been tested, I have use rod extenders in the uk to get extra distance with a surf type set up but not on smaller spin combo's and would be interested in the results.
I have just had my butts chopped which may be a mistake :lol: But I needed the room and being new to a kayak I am trying to eliminate anything that increases the chances of me goin for a dip, even at the cost of casting distance and leverage! If I get too close to the bomies cos of my short butt and reduced casting capacity you guys will still save me wont ya...please.

Despite upcoming legislation currently being reviewed in the legislative assembly regarding the soon to be illegal use of long butts in Kayaks, I am willing to change my view catagorically and break law if I get a hat from DGAX65 aswell :wink:


----------

